# Copy Cat Recipe Cook Book..anyone have it?



## chefboyrme (Apr 16, 2007)

I was on a site that sells a copy cat cook book of famous restaurant recipes. I was thinking about buying it because it is not that expensive, but I do not want to spend the money on it if the recipes are not good.

I would appreciate it if anyone has it, if they could let me know how they like it, and if they tried the Red Lobster Cheddar Bay Biscuits, or the Olive Garden Salad Dressing recipes as these are my familys two favorite things to eat when we go out, that I would like to try them at home.

Thank You and Happy Cooking!
ChefBoyRme


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

First off, I kinda wonder about a first post link to a sales site.

Very spammy.

As to the e-book, I wouldn't touch it.

It's overpriced, especially for an e-book, and who knows who created the recipes. If you want a reliable, tested, reviewed source of copycat recipes, go to TopSecretRecipes.com Todd Wilbur is very good at crafting quality copies of chain food.

His books have the Olive Garden and Red-Lobster recipes you're looking for.

But as for the Red lobster biscuits, it's just the Bisquick biscuit mix recipe with about a cup of grated cheddar cheese added during mixing, then brushed with garlic butter when they're done.


----------

